# Shop doing fine...



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*Busy as ever... Thinking about adding a showroom to the front and cutting a garage door in the wall...*


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

With all the business your shop gets it looks like they could use an expansion of shop space as well as the showroom. :thumbsup: I truly enjoy seeing your displays.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

The floor, equipment and especially the shop sink are way too clean! Never saw a shop where you could eat off the floor.:tongue:


----------

